# Anti GMO Protest in Bricktown OKC



## SamSpade1941 (May 24, 2015)

I was downtown yesterday,  and discovered that there was a Anti Monsanto / GMO protest going on near the restaurant I was going to be eating at. This gave me the opportunity to shoot the following images.

Members of the hacktivist protest group We Are Anonymous at an anti GMO rally in Lower Bricktown OKC.






Hell No GMO; Anti GMO protester holding multiple protest signs at protest rally in Lower Bricktown OKC





Monsanto Is Killing US ; Protestor holding a sign accusing Monsanto of Murder at Anti GMO protest in Lower Bricktown OKC


----------



## Braineack (May 24, 2015)

you know these people could just buy organic and move on with life?


----------



## bribrius (May 24, 2015)

cool. something new. Never seen a gmo protest. Photos are looking a little gray to me maybe some contrast? Course i have laptop of powersaver so not really viewing on a normally lit screen


----------



## tirediron (May 24, 2015)

Braineack said:


> you know these people could just buy organic and move on with life?


They are. All food is organic.  Organic=carbon-based.


----------



## Designer (May 24, 2015)

Braineack said:


> you know these people could just buy organic and move on with life?


Aww... Where's the fun in that?  

Better to take down Big Corporation than to sit at home watching TV.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 24, 2015)

I wonder if they know the apples they eat have all been genetically manipulated by selective breeding and cross-breeding into the sweet kinds we have now. Originally they were bitter and were only used for cider.

If we didn't have GMO crops, say hello to inflated produce prices and low distribution.


----------



## SamSpade1941 (May 24, 2015)

Regardless of the opinion that one may hold concerning the growing debate over GMO cereal grains and vegetables, one thing is certain. Without  the use of GMO's. There would be no _practical_ way of feeding the number of people that this nation does. Less than one percent  of the population of the United States is actually engaged in the business of commercial agriculture.  What makes all of this work is the use chemicals (insecticides and herbicides) , and hybrids of grains , fruits and vegetables that are designed to be immune to the application of those chemicals. 

Going to the pre WWII model of agriculture in the United States would not only make everything go up in price, but also create food shortages that most certainly would not feed the vast majority of not only the 300 million people in this country, but the countless countries we export our surplus to in the world. 

I fully support choice and think everyone should eat as their wallet permits, not everyone can afford $5 tomatoes which are grown , herbicide and pesticide free. No matter how much better they look or taste.


----------



## FITBMX (May 24, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> I wonder if they know the apples they eat have all been genetically manipulated by* selective breeding and cross-breeding* into the sweet kinds we have now. Originally they were bitter and were only used for cider.
> 
> If we didn't have GMO crops, say hello to inflated produce prices and low distribution.



You are talking about hybridization, not genetic modification. GM is were they insert the genes from different species of plant, and even animals and chemicals (like Round up) into the plant. Which is'n good in any way!



SamSpade1941 said:


> Regardless of the opinion that one may hold concerning the growing debate over GMO cereal grains and vegetables, one thing is certain. Without  the use of GMO's. There would be no _practical_ way of feeding the number of people that this nation does. Less than one percent  of the population of the United States is actually engaged in the business of commercial agriculture.  What makes all of this work is the use chemicals (insecticides and herbicides) , and hybrids of grains , fruits and vegetables that are designed to be immune to the application of those chemicals.
> 
> Going to the pre WWII model of agriculture in the United States would not only make everything go up in price, but also create food shortages that most certainly would not feed the vast majority of not only the 300 million people in this country, but the countless countries we export our surplus to in the world.
> 
> I fully support choice and think everyone should eat as their wallet permits, not everyone can afford $5 tomatoes which are grown , herbicide and pesticide free. No matter how much better they look or taste.



GMO doesn't help feed more people, it does nothing but make herbicide resistant weeds, and pesticide resistant pest. It's the high consumption on meat that make food shortages all over the world. ( It takes 2,500 gallons of water, 12 pounds of grain, 35 pounds of topsoil and the energy equivalent of one gallon of gasoline to produce *one pound of feedlot beef*.)


----------



## FITBMX (May 24, 2015)

I do really like the photos!


----------



## HaveCameraWillTravel (May 24, 2015)

This thread is going off the rails in a hurry.


----------



## rexbobcat (May 25, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder if they know the apples they eat have all been genetically manipulated by* selective breeding and cross-breeding* into the sweet kinds we have now. Originally they were bitter and were only used for cider.
> ...



Golden rice.


----------



## unpopular (May 25, 2015)

tirediron said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> > you know these people could just buy organic and move on with life?
> ...



I'll admit, I indulge in dimethylmercury sometimes. I figure organometals are "close enough".


----------



## unpopular (May 25, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> You are talking about hybridization, not genetic modification. GM is were they insert the genes from different species of plant, and even animals and chemicals (like Round up) into the plant. Which is'n good in any way!



I wouldn't consider systemic pesticides to be GMO. Systemics are another issue, and frankly, a much more troubling one.


----------



## FITBMX (May 25, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Golden rice.



Is worthless! It will contaminate all with rice being grown in the areas it is released, so that the farmers in those areas will no longer  be able to sell their goods.  Plus Monsanto does everything for money, not to help the poor!


----------



## tirediron (May 25, 2015)

Mehhhh... much ado about nothing.  After all the years of eating navy cooking, those little GMOs will run scared if they get into my system!


----------



## rexbobcat (May 25, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> rexbobcat said:
> 
> 
> > Golden rice.
> ...



The sky; It is falling. 

Let's just agree to disagree then. You can keep eating overpriced organic, and I'll keep eating my tumor-inducing frankenfood.


----------



## KmH (May 25, 2015)

Humans have been genetically modifying food for 10's of thousands of years.


----------



## unpopular (May 26, 2015)

rexbobcat said:


> Let's just agree to disagree then. You can keep eating overpriced organic, and I'll keep eating my tumor-inducing frankenfood.



I'd shop at WholeFoods, but the clientele aren't the kind of people I choose to associate with.


----------



## runnah (May 26, 2015)

It's funny that very well fed Americans have the ability to protest where their food comes from.

What chaps my ass is that GMO crops are designed to grow in crappy conditions thus providing more food for starving people. But hey snobby white people want to feel superior about what food they eat so we must ban them.

Get a clue people.


----------



## FITBMX (May 26, 2015)

runnah said:


> It's funny that very well fed Americans have the ability to protest where their food comes from.
> 
> What chaps my ass is that GMO crops are designed to grow in crappy conditions thus providing more food for starving people. But hey snobby white people want to feel superior about what food they eat so we must ban them.
> 
> Get a clue people.



You couldn't be more wrong!


----------



## runnah (May 26, 2015)

FITBMX said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> > It's funny that very well fed Americans have the ability to protest where their food comes from.
> ...



I am sure I could be, just let me try.


----------



## bribrius (May 26, 2015)

runnah said:


> It's funny that very well fed Americans have the ability to protest where their food comes from.
> 
> What chaps my ass is that GMO crops are designed to grow in crappy conditions thus providing more food for starving people. But hey snobby white people want to feel superior about what food they eat so we must ban them.
> 
> Get a clue people.


two fold problem.

Long term effects of gmo food on the environment and ecosystem
and
The ability of a corporation to corner the market and pull patents on food.

while it aids in dissolving food insecurity, it also creates one.

And limits other production of food...

The long term effects of gmo food are not known.  While conceivably healthy, take less water, more repellant of disease and insects. The actual long term effects are not yet known.  You tamper with anthing, it causes a ramification. WE are just unaware totally of what that will be as of yet.

Remember soylent green? Well there ya go. Never let you population become totally dependent on a food supplier. LMAO  

These aren't natural adaptation of plants,  keep this in mind. And anytime you fruck with something you are going to have SOME blowback.


----------

